# Hi



## stefunk (Jul 27, 2017)

Hello, I'm pretty new in coffee world. After last trip thru Italy i fell in love with good espresso. Now I'm trying to collecting equipment to prepare something nice, so far i bought Mazzer SJ (Astoria) and now I'm looking for a coffee machine (ie. Gaggia Classic), hope that i find here some help and answers to all of my questions


----------



## eddie57 (Mar 21, 2017)

Hi mate welcome to the forum, there's a dedicated Gaggia section with everything that you'll probably ever need to know,

check it out


----------



## Szymon_ciszek (Aug 10, 2017)

Hello welcome to the forum!


----------

